# Ed Roth's "Mothers Worry"



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Client build with a few small modifications..... Fun build! I love these old kits..


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for reminding the younger people here what cool is.

GREAT work!!!!


----------

